# RecipeDB - Ansel Adams Ale



## samhighley (27/4/09)

Ansel Adams Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes Developed using information from the head brewmaster at Sierra Nevada Brewing Company.All malt listed in the recipe database are as used, except TF Pale Crystal, which was actually Bairds Pale Crystal.One lot of 0 minute Cascade are flame-out, and the other were cube-hopped.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.5 kg TF Halcyon Pale Ale Malt    0.4 kg Weyermann Carared    0.3 kg Weyermann Pale Wheat    0.1 kg TF Pale Crystal       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 10mins)    30 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    30 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    15 g Magnum (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 90mins)    15 g Pearle (Pellet, 8.0AA%, 30mins)       Yeast     12 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         22L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.048 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 44.4 IBU   Efficiency 65%   Alcohol 4.68%   Colour 15 EBC   Batch Size 22L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## samhighley (28/4/09)

Kegged and tapped, and freaking delicious.

This is without doubt my best APA so far, and the only one i've been completely satisfied with.

The flavour profile is as close to LCPA as one could hope for.


----------



## white.grant (28/4/09)

I'm curious Sammy, what's Ansel Adams got to do with it?

cheers

grant


----------



## samhighley (28/4/09)

Firstly, he's one of my idols.

But more importantly, think about what beer this recipe is based on, and then think about what Ansel Adams is most famous for photographing (and exploring).

Sam


----------



## bonj (28/4/09)

Yosemite National Park? That's what comes to my mind when someone mentions Ansel Adams. That and the zone system.


----------



## Steve (28/4/09)

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale. Sounds like a cracker and will have to drop by before its all drunk.
Cheers
Steve

Edit: All in the name of education of course!


----------



## samhighley (28/4/09)

Steve said:


> Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.



Bingo.


----------



## white.grant (28/4/09)

Doh, I get it now.

Cheers

grant


----------



## samhighley (28/4/09)

I'm all for creatively obscure beer names 

One of my all-Amarillo ales was called Tornado Alley Ale.


----------



## Frag_Dog (12/8/09)

I made this as my 3rd AG brew. Fantastic! I'm not a big ale fan, but this is really nice. Came out better then I expected (based on my first brew). I did stuff up the hops schedule a bit, 10min addition was done at 20mins but it still came out great. I also substituted flowers for pellets I used 26g of pellets rather then 30g of flowers.

I can't vouch for how close it is to Sierra Nevada Pale Ale because I havn't had one in a few years but it tastes very nice.

I'll be making this one again, especially with Grand Finnals around the corner!

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## tdh (12/8/09)

Sammy said:


> I'm all for creatively obscure beer names
> 
> One of my all-Amarillo ales was called Tornado Alley Ale.




It gave you extreme flatus???

tdh


----------



## samhighley (12/8/09)

tdh said:


> It gave you extreme flatus???



Think "Amarillo, Texas"


----------



## a_quintal (9/11/10)

do you guys know where I can find TF Halycon pale ale malt? If not a suitable substitute for the base of this beer?


----------



## theredone (12/11/10)

a_quintal said:


> do you guys know where I can find TF Halycon pale ale malt? If not a suitable substitute for the base of this beer?



just put this one down, picked the halycon from craftbrwer(sposor up top of page)


----------



## theredone (22/11/10)

ran into a few problems, brew finished at 1.006, maybe temp is fucked or my process is shit, will try a 68 mash next time. and im sure i had some cascade hops left to dry hop with but there was none there except for an unlabled packet which would be either cascade or centenial. so i used that anyways. also forgot about dry hop till primary had completely finished and id just started to cc. put them in anyways. sure it will still be taisty stuff
cheers for recipe
red


----------

